# Medscape Update on the Neurobiology of Depression



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good FYI Medscape article.free but you have to register. http://www.medscape.com/Medscape/psychiatr...c/toc-tu03.html ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for posting this, Eric! It looks like a good article, and I'm reading through it right now.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2001)

interested that it was sponsored by GSK. they apparently have a new antidepressant they are going to be pushing.tom


----------

